# Need suggestion for female trio to sing at wedding ceremony



## purcelljunkie (Aug 15, 2011)

Two other young women and I were asked to perform a piece at a friend's wedding in early September. She gave us no guidelines (at all) but I can assume, since she knows all three of us have been classically trained, that she doesn't intend for us to sing a random poppy love song from the 70's. I'm just flying a little blind because I only have a repertoire of solo pieces and can't think of particularly decent group ensembles for this instance.

Since she apparently has no preferences, I was thinking of something from the romantic period, in English. I'm looking for as many suggestions as possible -- if you know of a beautiful piece which would suit a wedding service tastefully but is in SATB or other multi-voice setups, that would be fine also as we can easily transpose any arrangements we can find.

Also, if it helps at all, the singers are high soprano, mezzo soprano and alto.

thanks! - pj


----------



## tannhaeuser (Nov 7, 2011)

Suscepit Israel from Bach's Magnificat, 2 soprani and 1 contralto


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Any accompaniment available?


----------

